# If I buy a pre-owned Omnisphere 2 from someone, am I still entitled to updates/support etc. ?



## ManicMiner (Sep 25, 2020)

Lets say I buy Omnisphere 2.6 from someone and do the license transfer etc.

Am I entitled to updates from Spectrasonics (through to version *3* I guess) and support from Omnisphere as that new user?


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 25, 2020)

From https://www.spectrasonics.net/support/knowledgebase_view_topic.php?id=273&categoryID=78 

*



Can a license-transferred Spectrasonics Virtual Instrument be upgraded and updated?

Click to expand...

*


> Yes, of course! All license-transferred Spectrasonics Instruments are eligible for both upgrades and updates, but not necessarily all the same special upgrade pricing offers for major new versions. Please note that purchasing an instrument new from an authorized Spectrasonics dealer is the only way to retain the complete access to all of our special upgrade offers.



Not sure about technical support though...


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 25, 2020)

I bought Omnisphere 2.0 from another owner about 2 years ago, and so far, have received all updates to date.


----------

